#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  solution manual to applied mathematics and modeling 4 chemical engineers by Do- Rice

## icejabin

any one has the solution manual to applied mathematics and modeling for chemical engineers , by do & Rice /



inform me plz 

icejabin@yahoo.comSee More: solution manual to applied mathematics and modeling 4 chemical engineers by Do- Rice

----------


## icejabin

i found the solution manual finally !

----------


## bryandown

Can you share the manual ?
Thanks

----------


## samman

i need the rice manual solution can u plz mail me ... saman.anjum77@gmail.com ma email address

----------


## fayat

Can share 2 me ? fayat_pnk@yahoo.com.sg, thnks

----------


## playlist

Please can you share the manual to gabrielvac@hotmail.com, thanks

----------


## gion_ro40

Please share the book to gion_ro40@yahoo.com, 
regards

----------


## Seraphim

Will u plz share to me? Thanks a lot!!

zelongxie@gmail.com

----------


## Seraphim

Will u plz share to me? Thanks a lot!!

zelongxie@gmail.com

----------


## khaerul

share to me, please! :>
aswarrismit@yahoo.co.id

----------


## wujzhong

please share the book with me, wjz7231980@163.com

----------


## addafdala

Can you please share this book? at      adfatal@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## ipconfig

can you send it also to me pls?...bgm.koca@gmail.com

See More: solution manual to applied mathematics and modeling 4 chemical engineers by Do- Rice

----------


## hamedbeta

hi, please share it here or send it to me at hamedshahabirad@gmail.com

----------


## kataro

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    share me too ali_rostami71@yahoo.com
plzzzz fast

----------


## kataro

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    share me too ali_rostami71@yahoo.com
plzzzz fast

----------


## gate64

Could you send it also to me, please?...tjbm.12@hotmail.com

----------


## Arash_rad

> i found the solution manual finally !



hi,can you share it to me plz
arash_rad678@yahoo.com

----------


## khelokabaddi

can you forward it to me.. it would be great help.
khelokabaddi@gmail.com

----------


## Amirhossein.bazrafshan

would you please share it for me?thanks
amirhossein.bazrafshan91@gmail.com

----------


## ahoora

if anyone has the solution, plz send it to me. thanx

----------

